# figured maple bowl, *** finish



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

My first attempt at finishing with wipe on poly; initial impression is that getting a uniform smooth result isn't as easy as they imply -- but it didn't come as a surprise :no: 

Between coats 1 and 2 I sanded with 320 grit (per the instructions); between 2 and 3, 400 grit; I can't remember how many coats I ended up using, but in the end I gave it a rub with steel wool to try to get a uniform semi-gloss instead of the patchy high-gloss/not-so-high-gloss. Finally gave it some Minwax paste finishing wax.

Is it always like this with *** finishes? If so, I think I'll just go back to Danish Oil :laughing:

The figured maple block was from a Rockler clearance sale a few weeks back.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice looking bowl, I think the finish looks great from the pictures.

My experience with *** is that to get a nice even coat I pour a dab on the surface then spend quite a bit of time rubbing it in like you would an oil, and keep applying a little more until it's got a "wet" look to the wood then set it out for drying. I let it dry over night instead of the 2 hours recommended between coats. I think it takes about 4 to 6 coats to really get a nice finish, but results may vary.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice work. I like how the lip seems to roll in on it and, of course, the figured wood is beautiful.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I like the *** better. you get much smoother results and not likely to run at all. It also seems to dry faster then spray...


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

The bowl looks great. *** is fairly easy to use. I sand "lightly" with 600 in between coats. Just enough to ease the roughness of the piece. I usually let it dry overnight to make sure its good and dry. The first 2 coats are kindly thick but the other coats are thin.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice bowl Duncuss,
the maple figure is very nice. I like the wipe on poly. The first coat when dry will look lousy. After the second coat things even out and you start to build a good film. After a number of coats, you have a very durable surface. Nothing wrong with the danish oil either. Two different looks.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice bowl
i love the rim


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks again for your kind comments and for tips to get the best from the ***


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It usually takes me about 3 to 5 coats to get the look I want. I sand to 400 grit minimum for the first coat, usually 600 grit. that seems to help. then I steel wool with 4/0 between coats.


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

I really like that bowl. I was never very big on them. But seeing yours makes me want to get a lathe and learn how.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

I have had the same issues with wipe on poly. 

I am starting to gravitate back to the oil type finishes. If I have to have a hard glossy coat, I use Minwax Helmsman Glossy Finish in the spray can. I have had great results with that.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Fine looking job there,you done well :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a beauty!
Fine effort.:thumbsup:

I've found that it takes several coats of *** to fill the end-grain areas...
But, it seems that way with all finishes that I use.:yes:

p


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks again for your tips and your kind words.



btyirin said:


> I really like that bowl. I was never very big on them. But seeing yours makes me want to get a lathe and learn how.


Honestly, I think this is the highest compliment anyone has ever given me. "Thank you" seems inadequate.


----------

